# Help TTOC Web Membership !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## brnmurray (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi there I have just joined the TTOC Web Membership, so what happens now what do I have to do to change my profile, please I need some help


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Once you get your membership No. Follow instructions on link.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
Hoggy.


----------



## brnmurray (Aug 5, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Once you get your membership No. Follow instructions on link.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy i will give it a try.
Brian.


----------



## brnmurray (Aug 5, 2010)

brnmurray said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Once you get your membership No. Follow instructions on link.
> ...


Hi Hoggy I'm sorry to bother you again I have a order number only no strip is the order number my membership number.
Thanks
Brian.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Brian, You will have a Membership No. starting with W00 if signed up as a Web member.
Hoggy.


----------



## brnmurray (Aug 5, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Brian, You will have a Membership No. starting with W00 if signed up as a Web member.
> Hoggy.


Sorry again I only have a 4 dig number, Can you please look into this for me as i dont know what to do, This is what i got in a email

Order Number: 5234
Date Ordered: Friday 15 July, 2011
Detailed Invoice:
Thanks
Brian.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

You will get your membership pack, with your m/ship number, through the post. 
That's usually sent promptly by Wallsendmag however this weekend is the TTOC annual EvenTT, so he may not be a quick on the post as normal.


----------



## brnmurray (Aug 5, 2010)

brittan said:


> You will get your membership pack, with your m/ship number, through the post.
> That's usually sent promptly by Wallsendmag however this weekend is the TTOC annual EvenTT, so he may not be a quick on the post as normal.


Thanks brittan will give them a few days so see if it comes in the post sorry about the pm i have sent i thought it came in a email.
Thanks
Brian.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Patience is a virtue :-* Once upon a time the wait was upto six weeks.


----------



## brnmurray (Aug 5, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> Patience is a virtue :-* Once upon a time the wait was upto six weeks.


Thanks wallsendmag your right Patience is a virtue 
Brian.


----------



## brnmurray (Aug 5, 2010)

brnmurray said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Patience is a virtue :-* Once upon a time the wait was upto six weeks.
> ...


Hi guys is this ok have i done it right in my profile.
Thanks
Brian.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Brian, Welcome to the TTOC. Excellent, That didn't take long & 1st time to. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the TTOC Brian 

Paul


----------



## brnmurray (Aug 5, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Brian, Welcome to the TTOC. Excellent, That didn't take long & 1st time to. 8)
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy.
Brian.


----------



## brnmurray (Aug 5, 2010)

Redscouse said:


> Welcome to the TTOC Brian
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul.
Brian.


----------

